# Will FC-M5100-1 crankset work with my marlin 5 2022?



## AX12 (11 mo ago)

I have a marlin 5 2022 by trek that has a sealed cartridge 73mm bottom bracket, the 2 by system is so annoying when am riding stairs it makes so much noise that I feel like the bike is gonna blow up, I'm thinking of upgrading to the m5100 crankset, idk if i have to switch to a hollowtech ii bottom bracket or i can just stay the same bracket and slap that thing on like normal


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

You will have to switch the bottom bracket. I doubt that it is the crank making the noise especially since it is a new bike. It is probably the rear derailleur which doesn't have a clutch which is causing chain slap.


----------



## AX12 (11 mo ago)

its the rear derailleur causing the chain flying around in the front derailleur cage, I have a m315 crankset now and if I wanna over haul the crankset, do u know what tools do I need?


----------

